# Hotter'N Hell 100



## Creakyknees

Who's in?

I'm 90%, pending vacation approval from the boss. 

Will do the 100 mile cat 4 race. 

When / if I get shelled will commence the rest stops / social portion of the ride.


----------



## wiz525

Definitely in. Meeting my dad there from OKC. This will only be my second year, but boy am I looking forward to it.


----------



## pedalruns

undecided right now... 

Would like to do the 100 ride, haven't raced it in years...


----------



## Blade-Runner

I'll be there.


----------



## culdeus

In

Doing the 103 rally portion and trying to do it in sub 5. We'll see.


----------



## deroses

In - doing the Triple Threat.


----------



## wiz525

deroses said:


> In - doing the Triple Threat.


Yikes! good luck!


----------



## dwb2620

In....doing the 100k for the second time. Maybe next year, I'll do the 100 mile route.


----------



## pedalruns

deroses said:


> In - doing the Triple Threat.



OK, what is the triple threat?? 300 miles?


----------



## dwb2620

I believe it comprises a run, a mountain bike ride, and a road ride. Not sure of the lengths.


----------



## wiz525

It's the mountain bike ride on Friday night, the road race on Saturday, and a 1/2 marathon on Sunday.


----------



## sweatqueen

*Gooo!!!*

Did 75 yesterday and if it goes as well as that ride I am raring to blaze!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willim8585

I'll be doing the 100 again this year. It's the most fun I've ever had on my bike....sick, I know.


----------



## cmg

signed up for the 100 and i have a ride. i'm in.


----------



## DSE

This will be my first HTH100, so I'm looking forward to it, but the the drive from Houston is soooooo long. I just did the Katy Flatlands 100 recently, so hopefully I can handle another century ride in August.


----------



## brentster

DSE said:


> This will be my first HTH100, so I'm looking forward to it, but the the drive from Houston is soooooo long. I just did the Katy Flatlands 100 recently, so hopefully I can handle another century ride in August.


I did the Katy 100 too. It was so friggin hot towards the end. My arms got cooked like fajitas.


----------



## mavicwheels

*Doin it*

Doin the 100 K again this year. The Ms. is also planning on doing the 100k for her first time (she normally does the 50 miler).:thumbsup:


----------



## Sojourneyman

Cat 4 race for me too. I've done successively horrible in the crits and TTs as a 4, so I'm hoping doing a road race will work better for me


----------



## gman3215

My buddy and I are going. We're coming from Muskogee , Oklahoma. See you there!


----------



## sprtbiker

Doing the 100 miles for the 1st time this year. Done the 100K the last couple of years. My riding buddy backed out this year and my other buddy wants to do the 100 miles but has not trained much. Sometimes I need that motivation to keep going especially near the end. Anyone want to pull me?


----------



## Creakyknees

I think there'll be about 11,000 people.... you can probably find somebody to sit on.


----------



## sprtbiker

good point...wonder if it will work


----------



## sweatqueen

Just got new gel tape if you want to ride on the handlebars...


----------



## dtb0004

I'm in! This will be my first year.


----------



## Roadplay

I'm in coming from Tulsa. Question... Do they run the same 100 mile course every year?


----------



## pedalruns

Roadplay said:


> I'm in coming from Tulsa. Question... Do they run the same 100 mile course every year?


Yes, I think so.... they may change the start/finish area up a bit from time to time, but the basic course should be the same. At least I remember this same course for years..

Years ago the start was by the stadium on the Southwest side of town, but even then I think the basic couse is close to what it is now... Except it might have used to go in the opposite direction from now, can't remember???


----------



## sweatqueen

*is really 100?*

had a buddy ride it last year and her garmin logged 105... i've had conflicts between my cat eye and garmin, but not by that much.


----------



## wiz525

my cat eye last year had it at 102 miles.


----------



## Creakyknees

yeah I've heard it called 103, so it's over 100 fer sher.

just like the temp will be...


----------



## g8keyper

I want to but the doc says no ... so I about being overly stupid and doing it anyway; maybe just a nice slow pace. This will be my first time out there. Figure if I start hurting to bad (back disc then I'll just turn around at the next station; no biggie.

Anyone in Dallas / Irving want to share a ride? I have a crewcab pickup could split fuel cost.


----------



## MerlinAma

pedalruns said:


> .......
> Years ago the start was by the stadium on the Southwest side of town, but even then I think the basic couse is close to what it is now... Except it might have used to go in the opposite direction from now, can't remember???


"Good old days" - we started at the stadium, went through downtown and came back to the stadium from the west (or SW). Usually had the wind with us at the finish as I recall.


----------



## Creakyknees

Well that was fun. In the same sense that hitting yourself in the head with a hammer is fun, because it feels so good when you stop.

Finished w/ the 4 pack despite massive cramps in the last 10 miles. Got 18th according to USCF and 4:33 according to chip timer. But I thought the clock showed 4:11 when I looked at it shortly after crossing the line. That may be the difference between HHH official start, and the cat 4 race start.

We had a few crashes, all in the late miles. One of which looked pretty bad, one guy overlapped and went down near the front, everybody swerves and 3 guys got stacked on top of each other into a mailbox. Ouchie. Hope they're all right.


----------



## Dave Hickey

dang.. 4:11 or 4:33 ...either is great time for that ride.......great job


----------



## pedalruns

Creakyknees said:


> Well that was fun. In the same sense that hitting yourself in the head with a hammer is fun, because it feels so good when you stop.
> 
> Finished w/ the 4 pack despite massive cramps in the last 10 miles. Got 18th according to USCF and 4:33 according to chip timer. But I thought the clock showed 4:11 when I looked at it shortly after crossing the line. That may be the difference between HHH official start, and the cat 4 race start.
> 
> We had a few crashes, all in the late miles. One of which looked pretty bad, one guy overlapped and went down near the front, everybody swerves and 3 guys got stacked on top of each other into a mailbox. Ouchie. Hope they're all right.


Good job Creakyknees on your 18th! I think you did 4:11.... as I did 4:29 total time in the rally, and I was in a pack of tourist as well as dropped 4's and tandems, but had to pull out at mile 75 to re-fill at a rest stop..... but I'm very happy with 4:29, my ride time was 4:25.. and I did start early right about 7am. 

Was a great day, didn't see any crashes.... and the pack I dropped off from @ 75 miles was drafting a truck(looked to be a cat 4 support truck) at 28-30 for a bit.. which was why there were some really fast times in the tourist ranks... and imo was kind of dangerous, but everyone was riding pretty safe.


----------



## culdeus

The clock you saw was from the cannon time. It very nearly matched my timer and I did the rally.

I knocked down the thing in 4:44 had a very good ride but came apart in the last 20 minutes. Barely held it together.


----------



## pedalruns

culdeus said:


> The clock you saw was from the cannon time. It very nearly matched my timer and I did the rally.
> 
> I knocked down the thing in 4:44 had a very good ride but came apart in the last 20 minutes. Barely held it together.



Good job Culdeus, that is a great ride!! 

Look at your hr, avg and max, wow.... my max is usually about 173 on a good day... of course I'm older. 

Of course I forgot to put my hr strap on today... I actually drove up this am and was in a rush and there was a big line for late registeration.... and I could kick myself for forgetting it... kind of a sick feeling when I look down @ my moniter and see no heart rate, pretty pissed at myself.....


----------



## Creakyknees

Dang Culdeus, those are some great stats. 

I find it interesting/impressive that you could raise your HR as the ride went on; my usual reaction to fatigue is my legs give out and I can't get the HR up when I'm tired.

And you hit some high max speeds too. I didn't look down at my speedo much but we rarely went over 30 and mostly cruised in the 25-27 range.


----------



## brentster

Creakyknees said:


> and mostly cruised in the 25-27 range.


100 miles, cruising at 26. Must be nice


----------



## Creakyknees

It was kinda boring actually, but b/c you're in the pack you can't really zone out. Then occasionally somebody would attack and the pack would surge for a while. 

I kept thinking: "why didn't I do the rally so I can mingle with the fit ladies in lycra?"


----------



## culdeus

Creakyknees said:


> It was kinda boring actually, but b/c you're in the pack you can't really zone out. Then occasionally somebody would attack and the pack would surge for a while.
> 
> I kept thinking: "why didn't I do the rally so I can mingle with the fit ladies in lycra?"


There was one in a TT outfit which was effectively just a one piece bathing suit with a padded ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## g8keyper

Enjoyed the race. I got lost on the way and ended up starting about 8:30, but made Hell's Gates because I carried my own bananas and didn't stop the first three rest stops to make up the time. Ended up making it to Hell's Gates at 12:02; great times.


----------



## culdeus

Anyone been able to figure out how to get the chip times?


----------



## Creakyknees

chip times here:

http://www.cadencesportsonline.com/results.cfm


----------



## rule

culdeus said:


> There was one in a TT outfit which was effectively just a one piece bathing suit with a padded ass. :thumbsup:


You mean like this one maybe?


----------



## Sojourneyman

haha, I remember passing her.

Did the 4s and cramped with 5mi to go.  had been fighting them off for 15 miles or so. Tough luck.

Dropped and got yelled at by a tandem woman for not looking where I was going (as she passed me) who was probably in the group pedalruns was in


----------



## culdeus

Sojourneyman said:


> haha, I remember passing her.
> 
> Did the 4s and cramped with 5mi to go.  had been fighting them off for 15 miles or so. Tough luck.
> 
> Dropped and got yelled at by a tandem woman for not looking where I was going (as she passed me) who was probably in the group pedalruns was in


Was it an orange tandem bike? She gave our group all sorts of grief for one thing or another. It was real hard to stay out of their way during those slow rollers. They'd bomb the descents and then lag on the upslopes.


----------



## sprtbiker

Wow you guys have some great times. Debated about even posting my times but here goes. This is the 1st century ride...whoohoo!! There were some stretches where I was getting really tired and the sun was beating me down. Make a rest stop...ice myself down...load up on fruits...and the next 10-20 miles were great. Overall I felt good after the ride...tired and exhausted but proud of myself that I finished 100 miles.

My buddy (who did not train) did the 100 miles in just over 9 hours. It was not an enjoyable ride at all and he is still trying to recover. 

Total time: 6 hr 48 min (time on clock)
Ride Time: 5 hr 20 min
Rest stops: 5
Average: 18.6 mph


----------



## cmg

"but we rarely went over 30" i went over 30 a bunch of times........down hill. went through hell's gate at 11:00, thought cool, i'm almost finished and then came the heat. Cramped really hard the last 10 miles. Sat in somebodies front yard in the shade for about all eternity, finished at 2:45pm. if you saw a guy on red bike laying next to mailbox in the suburb before the overpass that was me. average speed 16.8 mph, 6:19 total time, 104.3 miles


----------



## sprtbiker

cmg said:


> "but we rarely went over 30" i went over 30 a bunch of times........down hill. went through hell's gate at 11:00, thought cool, i'm almost finished and then came the heat. Cramped really hard the last 10 miles. Sat in somebodies front yard in the shade for about all eternity, finished at 2:45pm. if you saw a guy on red bike laying next to mailbox in the suburb before the overpass that was me. average speed 16.8 mph


Last 2 year I did the 100K and cramped really bad both time near the end (last 15 miles). Did not cramp this time. Don't know why? I did eat a few pickles and drank pickle juice at the rest stop cause it is supposed to prevent cramping. That is the only difference as far as intake is concerned from last year to this year.


----------



## Roadplay

What was the temperature at 11:00 last year vs this year?


----------



## DM_ARCH

rule said:


> You mean like this one maybe?



Sometimes I wonder what the heck people are thinking sometimes..

And what was with all the people with TT helmets on??

Oh, i know...it's the hhh your supposed to be outrageous!!! :mad2: 

Like the guy on the unicycle, or the 4 year old with training wheels in the middle of the pack, or the guy towing a trailer of home stereo system blaring ice ice baby.

oh. yeah i did the ride. it was faaast, until my tube blew at 35mph, and then blew again before i even took off; I fixed that and was out of tubes and co2 and had to ride the next rest stop on ~70lb of air in my rear tire only to find my friend i rode with already called for support since he lost his skewer in his front wheel and almost ate it. Lost the nut and couldn't put it back together. (jeez that's a horrible run-on.)

It didn't go so well for me. but...i did ride the fastest 50 miles in my personal cycling history. avg 24mph. Then it all went down the drain.


----------



## sweatqueen

uhhh... one thing this has shown me- I SUCK! Was hoping for sub 8 and was moving right along; but my pace started to slow after mile 70 and it was to the point of just pedal to the finish. 8 hours 16 minutes. Still had a blast. 
Would love to know what kind of seat that hiney honey has- especially if it'll give me that honey of a hiney!


----------



## pedalruns

*Tandem race!*



Sojourneyman said:


> Dropped and got yelled at by a tandem woman for not looking where I was going (as she passed me) who was probably in the group pedalruns was in


The tandems were serious, thats for sure.... Two of the tandems, which had pulled away from the rest of the tandems at the start and were picking up single bikes(me included) creating a pretty good pack, one tandem had a headset system for communications... Not sure what color bikes they were on, but I remember one couple with a blue team kit, but I wasn't familiar with the team. 

So a little before hells gate we were going past a rest stop and one of the tandems attacked, I didn't really see it, but I looked up and the other tandem was chasing hard at 30+ and this pretty much blew that pack apart... It looked like quite the chase as they were dissappearing down the road with singles stuck to each tandem trying to hold!! But..... just after hells gate, the giant pack that picked me up, were closing in on another small pack that I'm pretty sure contained at least one of those tandems. 

The tandems were very serious about being the first across the line.... I wonder which tandem it was, I'd be curious to know.


----------



## pedalruns

sprtbiker said:


> Wow you guys have some great times. Debated about even posting my times but here goes. This is the 1st century ride...whoohoo!! There were some stretches where I was getting really tired and the sun was beating me down. Make a rest stop...ice myself down...load up on fruits...and the next 10-20 miles were great. Overall I felt good after the ride...tired and exhausted but proud of myself that I finished 100 miles.
> 
> My buddy (who did not train) did the 100 miles in just over 9 hours. It was not an enjoyable ride at all and he is still trying to recover.
> 
> Total time: 6 hr 48 min (time on clock)
> Ride Time: 5 hr 20 min
> Rest stops: 5
> Average: 18.6 mph


Congrats on your ride, 18.6 is a great average for 100 miles, especially for a 1st century, wow... My first one was far slower!! 

Heck I think anyone that rides a bike 100 miles at any speed is awesome....


----------



## Sojourneyman

culdeus said:


> Was it an orange tandem bike? She gave our group all sorts of grief for one thing or another. It was real hard to stay out of their way during those slow rollers. They'd bomb the descents and then lag on the upslopes.


wish I knew. I was struggling to pedal at that point at she just rolled on by. Had I been doing better I 1) wouldn't have been there 2) would'vee had some more words for her...


----------



## cmg

this year i think it was under 90, 82-87 at 11:00am. tolerable Texas summer weather, high humidity. it didn't get to a 100 but it got close. Suspect it was the rest stops that i didn't stop at that may have led to the cramping at the end.


----------



## the Inbred

DM_ARCH said:


> S the guy towing a trailer of home stereo system blaring ice ice baby.


you must not be from the Dallas area...that was Bikin' Mike.


----------



## the Inbred

A "long time customer" of the shop wrote an e-mail to the shop today complaining that we would not give him a tube at the rest stop I was working. as such, he was forced to cut his ride short (100mi to 100K) because he didn't want to have to rely on sag support. 

in other news, i made $30 in tips.


----------



## sprtbiker

pedalruns said:


> Congrats on your ride, 18.6 is a great average for 100 miles, especially for a 1st century, wow... My first one was far slower!!
> 
> Heck I think anyone that rides a bike 100 miles at any speed is awesome....


Thanks. I have ridden more this year than I have in the last 2 years combined just so I felt I was ready for the 100 miles. I am really glad I did train cause even though after hells gate, the heat started to get to me, I kept pushing on and used the heck out of the rest stops. Hats off to all the volunteers.


----------



## wiz525

The group I was with finished with a riding time of 4:53. But we did stop a couple of times to regroup. Not sure on the exact total time. Much better than last year which was 5:25. I'll take that type of improvement any day.


----------



## chuckice

I enjoyed it! Was a blast! Where else you gonna rollout with 11000+ people!  That's my tall buddy on the left with his back to the cam. We're about to shield our ears from the cannon 20 feet to the right.


----------



## wiz525

Creakyknees said:


> chip times here:
> 
> http://www.cadencesportsonline.com/results.cfm


It seems one of those rally guys should have been riding with the Pro 1/2s. The only person sub-4. 

How do the times this year compare with those past? Main reason I ask is b/c I was talking to a guy at work who used to be a Pro 1 and said his last HHH (about 12 years ago) was clocked at 3:43. Just wondering if I can call BS on him!


----------



## pedalruns

wiz525 said:


> It seems one of those rally guys should have been riding with the Pro 1/2s. The only person sub-4.
> 
> How do the times this year compare with those past? Main reason I ask is b/c I was talking to a guy at work who used to be a Pro 1 and said his last HHH (about 12 years ago) was clocked at 3:43. Just wondering if I can call BS on him!



I think 3:43 is accurate for a pro 12 race..... 
And.... in a race they don't really care what the average is.. only who crosses the line first... some races have a break that may go off and work together, I think I can recall that fast of a time before..

The fast rally riders are concerned with the time and the speeds are more constant, thus usually easier to maintain. Lots of people didn't use those cadence chips... I think there were lots of times this year close to the 4 hour mark.


----------



## culdeus

wiz525 said:


> It seems one of those rally guys should have been riding with the Pro 1/2s. The only person sub-4.
> 
> How do the times this year compare with those past? Main reason I ask is b/c I was talking to a guy at work who used to be a Pro 1 and said his last HHH (about 12 years ago) was clocked at 3:43. Just wondering if I can call BS on him!


Almost certainly did not go the full 100mi and instead turned at hell's gate. That or did the 100k and said was doing the 100mi. Happens every year. Hell this year was better than last when there were people with 2 hour times.


----------



## brentster

[QUOTEI think 3:43 is accurate for a pro 12 race..... 
*And.... in a race they don't really care what the average is.. only who crosses the line first... *some races have a break that may go off and work together, I think I can recall that fast of a time before..
__________________
][/QUOTE]

As a bonus, the person who crosses the line first, has the fastest average speed.


----------



## pedalruns

brentster said:


> As a bonus, the person who crosses the line first, has the fastest average speed.


lol

I did find this result, with a 3:52 finish time:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/results/2000/aug00/hotternhell00.shtml

Most of the results I found have no finishing time, just results. 

I also remember in the early days big groups of 20 or so would get off early with someone from each team.... all would work together for the most of the race and I remember really fast times when that happened... And the conditions of the wind and heat would effect the times... the above race was held in pretty hot conditions it sounds like, with it over 80 at start time. Also, back then this race was bigger and stronger more National type teams would show up. (in the 90's) 

I used to race back then... and I remember the likes of Rebbeca Twigg one year, Mariane Berglund, Laura Charmeda and Caroylon Bostick was a regular... but it would just be one or two 'stars' and the rest of us...... It was fun! (my big fear was... don't take out one of the 'stars'!) The men had the really big teams show up... I remember Coors light several years, that was awesome... and the crit was held on Sundays for all Cat's and it was in the downtown area, there would be big crowds, now those were the days.. I'm old now.


----------

